# RICOH KR-10m lenses



## rhds13 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi,

My name is Greg, Im 22 years old, going to school to be a welder, taking a photography class along the way.  I have a question about my RICOH camera.  It is a fully manual camera, with automatic option as well.  I am currently looking for lenses for this camera, as right now, I only have one long landscape type lense on it.  

There are quite a few lenses on ebay, and I was wondering if the older model RICOH lenses are compatible with the newer KR-10m cameras.  Could I purchase a lense from a fully manual camera, and use it on my camera granted its not set on automatic.  Does that make any sense?

Furthermore, are there any other lenses that will mate up with this camera?  Whats compatible, what isnt?

thank you

Greg


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 22, 2006)

You can use any K-mount lens with an aperture ring.  K-mount is the same lens mount as used by Pentax 35mm SLRs since about 1970.  Probably all bayonet mount Ricoh lenses are K-mount.  Tamron, Sigma, Tokina, etc... also all make K-mount lenses.  You just want to make sure you get an older style lens that has an aperture ring so you can change your f/stop.  Many modern AF lenses don't have an aperture ring.  If it fits on a Pentax 35mm SLR, it's a K-mount.


----------



## rhds13 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. I mailed a bunch of people on ebay lol and one individual seemed to know what he was talking about. He said any Ricoh R-K lenses and any Pentax K mount lenses will do. 

So as long as its K mount with an aperture ring and its made by any of the following I should be good then?



Tamron
Sigma
Tokina

and any older RICOH cameras. 


One more thing he mentioned....his camera is 100% manual, mine is 50/50% auto/manual. He says that his lenses will fit, but only work manually, meaning I have to adjust F stop and shudder speed....do I have that right? 



Is it alright to post ebay links on this board? An automotive forum I frequent has strict rules forbiding ebay links, this Is why I ask.


----------



## rhds13 (Feb 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ricoh-Camera-Lens-Set-Wide-Angle-Macro-Zoom_W0QQitemZ7591262851QQcategoryZ116191QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
What would be a reasonable price for this set here?





http://cgi.ebay.com/Ricoh-KR-10M-35mm-SLR-Camera-w-35-70mm-MACRO-Lens_W0QQitemZ7593131571QQcategoryZ73446QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem\
hmm?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 22, 2006)

You could get 3 similar lenses from www.keh.com for about $100.  KEH is usually easier to deal with if there are problems than someone off Ebay.  I wouldn't pay more than $60 for those lenses buying off Ebay.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 22, 2006)

Your camera has aperture priority and manual exposure modes.  Aperture priority (Av) means you pick the aperture or f/stop, and the meter picks the shutter speed.  A lens would have to have the connectors to talk to the camera body.  

Here are instructions for your camera if you don't have them.

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/kr-10m/kr-10m.htm


----------



## selmerdave (Feb 23, 2006)

I would highly recommend going with Pentax lenses over the others.  They are outstanding and still relatively cheap.  SMC Pentax, SMC-M Pentax and SMC-A Pentax would all be fine for your camera.

Dave


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 23, 2006)

selmerdave said:
			
		

> I would highly recommend going with Pentax lenses over the others.  They are outstanding and still relatively cheap.



I'll second this.  You can probably get manual focus Pentax brand lenses for only  $10 to $15 per lens more than the other brands.


----------



## rhds13 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks everybody for helping out.  Picked up a Pentax-M 1:2 50mm lense from the pawn shop for  25 $.  So I have 50mm now, and 80mm-200mm....whats another common lense size I should keep my eyes peeled for?

thanks

Greg


----------



## selmerdave (Feb 25, 2006)

28/3.5 M or especially K (SMC Pentax)

Dave


----------

